# OT: Iverson Authentic Finger Sleeve...



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

I thought this was cool, i saw it on ebay, i thought i would post it here for some huge Iverson fan, it's a Authentic Iverson Finger Sleeve/Band, just like hte ones he uses in the games, if there was a Wade one like this, i'd buy it in a heartbeat....Link below.LINK


----------

